# Ovulation Problems & Zero Mentrual Cycle



## vivineto (Dec 15, 2012)

Hello,

I am new here, I just registered and I don't know if putting this issue here will help but I will try. I am 35 years old and my husband and I want to have a baby but I don't have a menstrual cycle since July 2012. Before that I was getting my menstrual cycles regularly when using the pill. I don't have health insurance yet so I am looking for natural solutions to get my period and ovulate in order to get pregnant.

Hope somebody can give me solutions, ideas, diets or books for me to research about it.

Thank you,


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Taking Charge of Your Fertility is a very popular book. I would also recommend acupuncture with herbs. It can make a big difference. Good luck!


----------

